# cranes down



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm starting to see some cranes already... is it early or what?


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know what you been chewing on :toofunny: but those were Swans :lost:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

little early..we would always see a few on opening dove in the Silva area but seems kinda early for me.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

That does seem kinda early.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Are you sure you weren't seeing Great Blue Herons???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

HAHA... yeah there sandhill crane, the group is getting larger and larger every time I go by there. And yeah I think it is early too is why I even posted. Anyway if anybody in the area is interested let me know. 8)


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I am if their close enough. Where are you seeing them?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

On family land, need to know a little about you before I say where. Like name? age? are you a guide service? how many hunters? will you return without asking first every time? where you from? probably some other things too who knows.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My name is Michael Biewer, i'm 16 and I would be hunting with my dad, Duane, and maybe a friend of school of mine. We live a few miles west of Minot by the Country Club Golf Course. No guide service, though for how long my dads hunted the area he probably COULD be a guide. :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha.. thought I was PM'n...sorry

message for you michael


----------



## iggyr2006 (Aug 24, 2007)

buckseye said:


> I'm starting to see some cranes already... is it early or what?


 hi tihere my name is kevin rodeberg. I'm from marquette Iowa. I will be visiting North dakota for the first time hunting this year and really pumped up. I purchased a crane license. There will be 2 or 3 of us coming out. Can you give me a few hints on the crane situation. hope there is alot of ducks and geese around this year. We will be heading around the devils lake area on sept 30- oct 5 hope to hear from you back. nice to meet yougood luck hunting this year


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Kevin... im not so sure about DL area. We have natural crane resting sites here.. you know like alkali flats and stuff. But yeah it should be a very good year, there is plenty of water back in the potholes so duck should be real good. Goose hunting is always good if you work for them. Good Luck.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Every time I fish Rush Lake by Perham, MN I here sandhills. The east side of the lake is a big, shallow flat. It looks like a Tamarac swamp for miles east of there, too. I was wondering if they could be nesting locally. Of few years ago, I saw a pair by Tower City at about this time and called a family friend that worked for the Federal Fish and Wildlife and he said they probably nested in the area. Is this becoming a trend?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My guess is it's very likely some crane do stay to nest, but others without mates will more often be rogue and stay farther south.


----------



## fasteddie (Jul 13, 2006)

We already have 100 down here in IN. Pretty soon there will be 10,000 in an 6000 acre fish and wildlife area.


----------

